

Windows 10 will be free for software pirates - epenn
http://www.theverge.com/2015/3/18/8241023/windows-10-free-for-software-pirates#

======
fapjacks
Hmm. It's an interesting plan. Actually what's interesting is these ideas
coming out of Microsoft now that Bill Gates is back on the clock. He's very
smart, and in his age I've come to respect him as a person. This leads me to
wondering: Would I use a future, open-source version of Windows? Perhaps. I
suppose it depends on how many more systemd-like force-feedings we will have
to endure from the power players in the Linux community. We certainly live in
interesting times.

